# Upside Down Frog!!?



## a-ha

I have a California Red Legged Frog and I have had him since he was a tadpole. He's around 4 years old now. He's been fine until lately. 

I first noticed that something was wrong about a week ago when I found him upside down, belly up in his tank. He normally does not do this and I haven't heard of other frogs doing this either. When he's upside down his legs are stretched out and usually cross each other. He has not been able to right himself back over. Both times I've had to tack him out of his tank and put him in a quarantine tank. I am unsure of it being the tank because I have cleaned out the first one and put him into a second, new tank. 

This morning, he woke me up from sleeping because he was on his back for the second time. He was making sounds that he normally does not do. His legs were stretched out like before. Except this time, he has white lines/markings on the inside of his legs. I don't know what that could be or what could be wrong with him. I think I need to take him to a vet. 

I thought it could have been chytrid so I did treat him with a solution of Lamisil and water. I found out about that through some threads on here. I can find them if needed. I've been treating him for about 1 week. During that week, I did NOT find him upside down once. He was eating fine. He was fairly active (he doesn't normally do stuff) and I thought he was getting better. Until this morning, when he was once again, belly up on his back. I noticed white lines/markings this morning too. I did NOT see them earlier. He is NOT skinny or underweight. I'm just really worried.  

If anyone knows what could be happening or how I can help him out, anything will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## easternversant

Have you looked at pictures of chytridiomycosis to compare it to what your frog has? This species has not fared well in the face of Bd.

Also, have you looked into the legal ramifications of keeping a species that is listed as federally threatened?


----------



## Ed

Have you ruled out whether or not the frog is suffering from calcium deficiency? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## a-ha

Easternversant: I have looked at pictures of it but I am unsure as I believe the fungus is not easily seen on the outside? I also did look a little bit into the legalities of owning one, but I could not find anything that states that you can't own one. 

Ed: I am not ruling out calcium deficiency as a possible factor. To be honest, I have just been using the fluker's calcium fortified gel for my crickets. I am now assuming that this is not enough. I will begin to use some supplements for the crickets. I did some research on different types of supplements and believe I know what to use. Is being upside down a symptom of calcium deficiency?


----------



## Ed

The seizures are a give away. The fact that it's turning over is secondary to the seizure itself. 
Your diet is very imbalanced with respect to the vitamins and minerals. The frog can't use calcium if it is deficient in D3..... 

Your attempting to use a product that is not balanced with respect to the vitamins and minerals as a dusting supplement. The frog may have significant issues due to the longstanding deficiencies. If the condition has persisted long enough then there could be multiple bone fractures and potentially deformation that will affect it going forwards. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Standby Diver

I believe at the point of hypocalcemic tetany the treatment is injectable calcium and vitamin D. I have heard of people treating it with calcium gluconate (5%?) baths and even crushed antacids but that was purely anecdotal.


----------



## Ed

Standby Diver said:


> I believe at the point of hypocalcemic tetany the treatment is injectable calcium and vitamin D. I have heard of people treating it with calcium gluconate (5%?) baths and even crushed antacids but that was purely anecdotal.


In amphibians, soaking in a 2.2% calcium glubionate solution is acceptable provided the animal is also provided with sufficient D3. See Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry 2001 Krieger Press. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## SupFrawg

If you don't mind my asking, how did you come by a Red Legged frog? Are you in California? Because it's highly illegal to gather or keep those frogs in this state, and they are certainly not legal to export.


----------

